# Multimedia Audio Driver for Windows 7



## freedomfarm (Dec 6, 2009)

Trying to find audio driver for windows 7, no sound. Mobile Intel 915GM/GMS/PM Express Chipset family. PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E. Manufacturer C-Media (C-Media AC97 Audio Device). Not available from Intel for Windows 7. Not available from Dell for Windows 7. Dell Inspiron 6000 with Windows 7 Professional installed.


----------



## freedomfarm (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks, for the tip. Norton shows that particular site as a "Threat". Spyware: Goldeneye, VBAPassRecover, Downloader (3 threats). I will try a different site. I had tried R2.37 but I see now they have R2.39 and R2.41. I will try them both.
Thanks again.


----------

